# When to learn OH plls?



## Faz (Sep 17, 2008)

hey,

i was wondering to myself, when is it a good time to learn OH plls. I have been doing OH for about a week and my LL is killing me. MY F2l is usually around 20-25, and my average is 40.

I have been doing the plls that i use for 2h and some of them are very slow.

So, as the title says, when should i learn them?

Also, i think the OH plls should be sticked.


----------



## Dene (Sep 17, 2008)

Whenever you feel like it. I have slowly integrated a few OH PLL's into my cubing, but haven't gone out of my way to cram lots of them. I can average sub30, btw. I recommend to just keep working on it. 2H PLL's can be almost as fast regardless. Changing the algorithm shouldn't help to any great extent. In fact, getting used to awkward finger tricks by using 2H PLL's might help with your F2L anyway.


----------



## fcwy1 (Sep 19, 2008)

u can try playing around with cube explorer algos n see if u can do them one handed


----------



## Inusagi (Sep 22, 2008)

Is it nessecary to learn new algs for Oll, and F2l for Oh?


----------



## Brett (Sep 22, 2008)

No, but your current ones may not be OH Fingertrick-friendly.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 22, 2008)

F2L I don't use algs so idk. Recently I've been adding more U adjusts and less cube-rotations. I was surprised at how much I could do with only RU and very few L's quite nicely.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 23, 2008)

I learned OH PLLs as soon I wanted to learn them. For F perm I learned quite a few and I'm thinking about changing it again. Definitely learn for the Bad R, It now became my good R for OH. Y is the same as my 2H alg that I sometimes use (not standard, but faster than standard OH or 2H. jmbaum.110mb.com). I think other algs are the same. I'm considering finding a better V perm though. H is the same I use for ryanheise sim, but not real cube. Z is dan knight's Z (faster than standard 2gen alg OH and 2H for me, though 2H I prefer MU alg because it pops less.)
G: search the threads and see lucas garron's alternative execution.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 3, 2008)

here's one for left OH cubers,
J- R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 4, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> here's one for left OH cubers,
> J- R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L



Umm... most people would use it for 2H...

I use it for 2H, and infact, I don't think it's the best for OH, I'm considering about switching to 

L R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U'

It's 9 or 10 motions as opposed to 11.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 4, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> fcwy1 said:
> 
> 
> > here's one for left OH cubers,
> ...



I really prefer fcwy's alg...not to be biased but I've used it for a long time


----------



## Lofty (Oct 4, 2008)

I prefer the inverse.


----------



## KConny (Oct 4, 2008)

I replaced my worst PLL's just after I got my first sub25 avg. They where V, Y, Z and N. They were all from Lofty's site. Thx.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 5, 2008)

inverse quite hard 2 do. can't suddenly do L moves after OLL


----------

